

Avast is malicious, please uninstall (updated) - sp332
https://medium.com/@FredericJacobs/ecd10656f876

======
Vaskivo
That Avast post-mortem made me smile. I think they did a great job, not only
explaining in clear language what happened, how users can help with reporting
similar cases, and the final shout-out to TextSecure is the cherry on top.

On the other hand, TextSecure's blog post starts and ends with a "Avast is
evil and sucks" vibe (in the original pre-update post). It's understandable,
they're a starup and probably panicked a little. Still, if you leave the post
mid-read you get a bad image of Avast.

------
nopassrecover
I'm not familiar with US law, or generally litigious, but surely you could sue
for damages, particularly so given the public statements on top of the false
positive.

